# andriod tablet 2.2 7 inch



## theniteboy (Oct 26, 2012)

hi
i have an mid android tablet 2.2 7 inch. when i turn it on it reaches as far a loadin animation and from there it is stuck.. even if i turn it on or off it still does the same thing.. 



i really need your help.....


----------



## theniteboy (Oct 26, 2012)

this is how it looks:
go to this link.....

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00avLtcQRCHyoA/7-MID-Android-2-2-WM8650-.jpg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you get the tablet from?


----------



## theniteboy (Oct 26, 2012)

i bought it on amazon..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like its an issue with the OS on the device. I would contact Amazon.


----------



## theniteboy (Oct 26, 2012)

well can i change the os or reset or how can i fix it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this: How to reset Android Tablet Models (1105, 1167, 1172) - IOQS Wholesale Electronics


----------



## Dale79 (Dec 25, 2012)

The T, U, M button doesn't work. We just pulled it out of the box. We tried pushing the number lock, it doesn't work period. Is there something I must do or is this a problem with the laptop it self and needs to be replied professionally? Thank you!


----------

